# best handheld gps for hunting/fishing



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

was wondering what others have and their opinions. on the market for a fast accurate durable gps that doesnt gobble up the batteries. looking at delorme earthmate 40, lowrance h2o, garmin 76csx, and the garmin 60csx. any input is appreciated. thanks. oh, i have a navionics card already too. i know garmin doesnt support it.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

well i ended up with the garmin cs. 56mb of data storage is plenty for what i need it for. the topo map is pretty detailed and should be great for exploring new hunting grounds. the color screen is easily viewable in sunlight. this unit has awesome battery life. over 24 hrs with AA sanyo eneloop ni-mh rechargables. i am really happy with this unit for what i paid for it knowing that a new one is over $300. i havent had it on water to test the bluechart maps yet but i plan to hit skeeter fri sometime. already viewed it on the panning option. looks detailed, as i can see the structure that i plan to fish on the north end. so far i think this is a great outdoor gps and can be found on e-bay for around $150. look at the garmin csx if you want micro sd cards for mutiple maps.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been shopping around for a handheld too. Post some more feedback once you've gotten some practical use with it. I'm interested to know longer-term satisfaction with these products (waterproof/durability, battery life, maps, finding & using accessories, etc)


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on this GPS?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6487956&sourceid=35570958581775042780


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't know anything about the magellan triton 500, but the elm rd warren walmart had them marked down to $109.99 last time I was there

EDIT: Oops, never mind. It is the 400 on sale for $109.00


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

do a google search and you will see that they are garbage. jmo


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Garmin eTrex HC. Color map. I got it a year ago and love it. Batteries last all day, tracks, routes, fish marks etc. Downloaded Eastern US Recreational maps, and I have Erie depths/reefs now. Also interfaces w/ computer. I got a steal at Amazon last year for $119.00. Prob. cheeper there now. Cabelas is around $160? I think. Ram Mount it to your dash and your off. Or stick it in your pocket with your vehicle marked if your grouse hunting in northern MI, So you dont have to spend the night in the woods
Nice unit. Mike


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

i have a i finder H2O by lowrance. i bought used. just tried it at house seems to work. would sell it for what i paid for it. i have a unit inm my boat. i paid 65.00 bucks for it. 
dont know howe much shipping would be. i live ion parkersburg,wv. pm if interested in it
thanks gobie


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You have a PM


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

After a lot of reading and research, and reading the pro's and con's, I just bought this one.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_73617_250001000_250000000_250001000_250-1-0


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

just bought a garmin venture/bundle package from dicks.$159 and found a $10 of coupon on the net.pretty good deal.now i hafta learn how to use a new one...again!!!
i had a garmin 12 and really liked it but the new one picks up the satellites so much faster and even inside.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

hey jerkbait, u wont be disappointed with that 60csx. i have the cs version and couldnt be happier. except u had paid 3x as much as i did


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you been to this websight:

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=132


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

I got my GPS yesterday and it is user friendly, and very easy to put waypoints in. But will need to buy the lake maps, but the waypoints can still be used to find all the structure that the state put in the lake.


----------

